# Can Mexican Kingsnakes be bred with Corn Snakes?



## Kathaross

Maybe a silly question, but can Mexican Kingsnakes be bred with Corn Snakes?


----------



## mrhoyo

Yes, i believe that would give you a jungle corn


----------



## angela__k__84

Mr Hoyo is right - king x corn will give you Jungle Corn.
However please remember that kings have a reputation for being cannibals and can decide the corn snake looks like a tasty snack.
There are a few ways to decrease the risks, for example, brumation and switching.


----------



## Kathaross

I thought Jungle Corns were Corn x Cali King, or is it a Jungle Corn no matter what type of King it's crossed with?

Don't worry Angela - I have no intention of breeding them! LOL. I was just curious if it could be done and what characteristics the babies would have. I know far too little about snakes to attempt breeding anything right now, never mind snakes that might take lumps out of each other! :S

Thanks for your replies though. Sometimes my curiosity gets the better of me.


----------



## angela__k__84

I would expect that any king crossed with a corn is a jungle. They would just look slightly differently depending on what morphs/localities you actually use.
I would love to attempt it myself - I have a jungle corn who I adore and has some of the nicest colouring I have ever seen on a corn - maybe after a few years 
I want a male mexican black to breed with my female, if I can bred kings together then I may consider it.


----------



## Tropic Exotics

I would seariously advise you not to, not cus i dont like the sound of it, but kingsnakes are Ophiophagic, which like the king cobra means that they eat other snakes, and of which the corn snake that you intend to breed it with could become quiet easily another meal, so dont be alarmed if your corn disapears within minutes of introduction. its a risk but im sure the morph is pretty, its just a big risk to take, leap and fly or leap and fall.

*Breeder of Dumerils Boas and soon Australian Water Dragons.*


----------



## rum&coke

im not one to go for the whole keep everything pure thing, but you see alot of mbk crossed with cali kings making nasty looking mbk snakes think it would be worse if you start crossing corns with them


----------



## Kathaross

I don't think I'd be brave enough to try! Then again, I'm not the most confident of owners so I'd avoid it because of the risk regardless of how little or big the risk is. (Translation: Kat is a coward. LOL.) Also, I kind of like my Jasper with his head on! LOL.

Mexican Blacks are so very pretty though!


----------



## gazz

Kathaross said:


> Maybe a silly question, but can Mexican Kingsnakes be bred with Corn Snakes?


Yep! been done.They donn't have a trade name.They ara not called jungle corn as that is a Cali king X corn.

As a Ruthven's king X corn is a Tri-colored jungle corn.And a Jungle corn X Desert king is a spendida jungle corn.

Mexican black king snake X Corn snake.


----------

